# where to buy



## barneybee (Mar 12, 2020)

hi everyone, my family and me are looking to buy a property in portugal, off grid with land , want lots of nice sunshine , is there a area we should look at and which areas to avoid . also this will be a permante move , is this something a lawyer can help with whilst we still in the uk, any other info you guys can give, we would be most grateful. thanks barney


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi,
There are several categories for property and the main ones are habitation and rustic. You may live in habitation but are not permitted to live on rustic land (a few exceptions exist). Each article will have a number and be listed on the "land registry" with its square meterage and its category. Often a house is one article of habitation and the garden a different article of Rustic. Areas where land is cheap they are cheap for a reason, land for growing vegetables is not in abundance nor is water in many places. There a vast number of property for sale - here is a link to approx 50,000 classed as land and farm . It would make sense if you were to spend time here looking yourself and deciding what area you like as whatever i like is not necessary what you like and places vary from summer to winter so visiting on a balmy spring day is not the same as three days of torrential winter rainstorm. https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=pt&tl=en&u=https://www.olx.pt/&anno=2
good luck with your search.


----------

